

Ask HN: Review My WebApp, Threadify.com - danhak

Hi Friends,<p>I've just launched a weekend project of mine called Threadify.  It's a straightforward Twitter app that organizes all the at-replies sent by or to you and threads them chronologically as conversations.<p>The motivation for building this was mostly for my own use, but I'm glad to see if the idea has legs and can be of use to others.  With that said, all comments, feature requests and bug alerts are appreciated.<p>Thanks,<p>Danny<p>http://www.threadify.com
======
onewland
I like this idea. A couple suggestions:

Improve the algorithm for determining which @replies are a "conversation". I
had one group of 21 messages that were really several conversations that took
place over several weeks. I bet a simple clustering algorithm based on post
date could get 99% of these cases.

Don't include 1 message threads. They're pretty pointless. (edit: just saw the
checkboxes, maybe they should be bigger?)

